# Locating Wood (Mini Logs)



## stevetheteacher (Jun 14, 2015)

I am having difficulty locating wood in my area. The closest Bass Pro is an hour away and there are no Academy Sports any where near me. My Home Depot only carries Brinkmann brand Hickory and Mesquite.

I would be open to ordering online if anyone can make a recommendation. What brand do you use? Thanks in advance!

Steve


----------



## brandon91 (Jun 14, 2015)

You might try looking on craigslist, search firewood for the keyword. I got my whole pickup bed full of oak and maple for $50 a few months ago.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 14, 2015)

What he said. You could also inquire at some of the orchards not far from you about prunings of apple, peach etc. Just ask if they been sprayed. Conte farms in Tabernacle would be the first place i'd look at.


----------



## stevetheteacher (Jun 14, 2015)

Are splits the ones that look like mini logs? I have no objection to chunks either.


----------



## zardrel (Jun 14, 2015)

you can also, search your local area for the wood, such as the forest. neighbors, and try to get a price.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes, as far as chunks go, depot usaully has cherry, pecan, apple etc. Check out lowes for both. I was in walmart today and they had a good selection of chunks. If your going strictly stick, look for logs and invest in some tools to take them down to size. As Zardrel stated above, today I felled my neighbors mulberry tree for free and he bought the beer to boot. Won't be seasoned for at least a year but thats how you start acquiring your stock pile.


----------



## stevetheteacher (Jun 14, 2015)

Chopping wood isn't for me. I need to buy.


----------



## drewed (Jun 15, 2015)

I use the brinkman brand from home depot.  I have had no problem with it.  Home depot online will ship to store for free.


----------



## danbono (Jun 15, 2015)

If  you are going to buy online, give Frutia wood a try..They have a good selection and prices aren't that bad..

Other wise your probably stuck with Home Depot or Lowe's.

Dan


----------



## stevetheteacher (Jun 15, 2015)

Drewed said:


> I use the brinkman brand from home depot.  I have had no problem with it.  Home depot online will ship to store for free.


Do you have a better selection of flavors than just mesquite and hickory?


----------



## dward51 (Jun 15, 2015)

find a local tree pruning service that also splits the cuttings into firewood.  I'm sure if you call them in advance they can cut up any length or split from whatever species of wood you want (mini-logs?).  I had a co-worker who's family had an apple orchard.  Kept me in arm thick limbs every year when they pruned the trees.  I would cut them on my radial arm saw and split in half with a hatchet.  Did not really need a chain saw for those.  Another co-worker had pecan limbs that fell in storms.  Same for those.


----------



## parman (Jun 16, 2015)

Steve,

I looked this place up on line. They have cooking woods. I don't know if there in your area....

Denny Wiggers Landscaping & Garden Center

387 Paramus Road
Paramus, NJ 07652

[P] 201.444.0155
[F] 201.444.6322

I found my wood suppliers by searching for cooking wood on the net.

Good luck

Rich


----------



## danbono (Jun 16, 2015)

Steve if your close to Elizabeth you can try BBQ Smokng Woods.I have never use them, but looks like they do have a good selection of woods.

Dan


----------



## stevetheteacher (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks, guys, but I'm in south jersey close to Philly


----------



## drewed (Jun 16, 2015)

stevetheteacher said:


> Do you have a better selection of flavors than just mesquite and hickory?


Cherry and apple.   I tend to stay with hickory and cherry.    Apple is too light


----------



## b-one (Jun 16, 2015)

DanBono said:


> If  you are going to buy online, give Frutia wood a try..They have a good selection and prices aren't that bad..
> Other wise your probably stuck with Home Depot or Lowe's.
> Dan



I've used Fruita wood before as well. I believe they offer bark free wood on request lots of choices for sure.


----------



## kapangaluc (Aug 4, 2016)

Cabelas sells Western Wood minilogs. if you buy 2 or 3 bags shipping cost should not be two bad.


----------



## paul6 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ditto on Cabelas I get apple mini logs there plus you can get apple ,  maple orange etc chunks . I have looked on Amazon but the shipping kills you !!


----------

